
Open source e-Reader app for Android - xanthine
https://f-droid.org/en/packages/com.foobnix.pro.pdf.reader/
======
dartharva
Librera is the first ereader app I used before switching to Lithium. Librera
is very versatile but rampant with feature creep and feels a bit clunky to
use, especially on my low-powered android tablet.

------
forgotmypw17
I'm already using Lithium, also FOSS and from F-Droid...

Anyone know how this one compares?

~~~
xanthine
Lithium, iirc, parses only epubs. Librera Pro parses a large number of
formats, like PDF, epub, mobi, azw, djvu, and so on. It also supports auto-
cropping of white margins in formats that do not support reflowing of text.

------
def8cefe
Book Reader, also on F-Droid, is a great fork of FBReader.

